# Making our passion pay off.



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wouldn't it be great if we could all make a living off what we love to do?

Turning a mid-life crisis into a multi-million dollar biz: FX makeup artist Bobbie Weiner "Bloody Mary"


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. That's an amazing story.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"I made someone dead in seven minutes and that's how I got the job" - love it!

Good example of someone who knows the wisdom of taking advantage of opportunities offered and not being afraid to take a risk on herself.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Fantastic story.


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow!!! She's now another inspiration for my endeavors. What a story.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Seeing people succeed is wonderful. This story really made me smile. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

great story :jol:


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I sometimes try to sell props just so I can afford to make new ones. 
Once I turn a passion into a job I loose the fun factor, even if I am the boss...


----------

